# New jack



## tweb123 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello everyone its a pleasure to be here looking to gain new knowledge
for bodybuilding which consist of diets plans, good bodybuilding supplements, muscle stimulation workouts and  Etc. Im a male been
working out for about 7 year now . 6ft.5 266lbs of  lean muscle mass

DIET: *
Proteins:
Chicken breast
Turkey breast
Lean red meat (round, London broil)
Lean hamburger (at least 93% lean)
Buffalo
Egg whites (1 yolk per 4 whites)
Low/non fat cottage cheese
Tuna fish
Fish (sole, tilapia, salmon)
Protein powder
Starchy Carbs (low/med GI):
Oatmeal
Brown rice
Yams
Sweet potato
Barley
Whole grain bread
Starchy Carbs (high GI/post workout only):
White rice
White potato
Grits
White bread
Dextrose
malt dextrin
Fibrous Carbs (veggies...free foods):
Anything green is good!
Broccoli
Lettuce
Asparagus
Cauliflower
Etc.
Healthy Fats:
Almonds
Walnuts
Natural peanut butter
Olive oil
Flax oil
Fish oil
Beverages:
Water
Crystal light
Calorie free diet soda
Black coffee (sweetener ok)
* 
*Meal 1: 12 egg whites/1 whole egg or 2.5 scoops whey isolate
2 packs low sugar oats

Meal 2: 10 oz cooked chicken/turkey/fish
1 c. or 5 oz brown rice (cooked)

Meal 3: 10 oz lean red meat
1 c. rice

Meal 4: 10 oz. chicken/turkey/fish
4 oz. cooked rice or around 3/4 c. cooked brown rice

Meal 5: same as meal 4

Meal 6: 12 egg whites or 2.5 scoops whey isolate
1 TBSP Natty PB or Olive Oil
Meal: Same as Meal 6
Cardio: 30 minutes 6 times per week. Bump up by 5 minutes per week.

Supps: Other than a multivitamin, Omega 3-6-9 and a little Vit. C, 
*


----------



## Arnold (Jul 20, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*tweb123* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------

